# Another unhappy door episode!!!



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Bessacarr E460 - 2008

Always had to slam habitation door

Glossop couldn't fix it

Hartal been out 1 year ago, and early this year - seemed a little better
Went away for weekend and found door failed to close properly on bottom catch again lat Friday evening

Also found the paint has worn from hinge and door frame due to it catching when opening and closing.
Over the weekend it got worse and now wont catch at all, even if I push from outside.

The van has been mostly good, with a few things rectified by myself. but I'm so fed up with this ludicrous door system, and having to slam the door to make it close fully

Now I have cosmetic damage that is not my fault, but will be hard to determine responsibilty

I am not happy, and have lost patience with this now as it should have been fixed properly in the first place; or replaced

We are off to France next weekend, and I'm not happy about taking the van with the door like that for any number of reasons

I'm mostly patient, and very Pro Swift, but now it's worn very thin indeed

Time it was sorted for once and for all, and it would be nice to get it done before I go to France

O


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Is that the newer model door which is cream coloured on the inside, and has a long veritcal handle on the inside?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi there is another topic started today with pictures in the Bessacar forum
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-85757-days0-orderasc-0.html

I don't know why we have seperate forums for Swift and Bessacar ?


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

It has a long rectangular window (no sloping bit)

Inside is two tone, with a handle slightly diagonal

Two catches at top and bottom of door secure it (allegedly)

Each has two pins that are supposed to lock into plates on the door frame

The bottom one has never worked well, and has required a good slam

Two attempts at adjustment by Hartal peripetetic technician made nominal improvement; the last being earlier this year.
What I hadn't noticed was that the bottom hinge had been rubbing against the door frame, and paint is missing from both the hinge and the frame

Though this needs sorting, the cosmetics are not my main worry. Our security and comfort is my worry though; and our consideration for fellow campers who don't like us slamming doors

We were threatened with eviction from a Lake District site last year due to slamming the door at night
Not forgetting the damage we are doing to the interior handle.

There is an obvious quality problem, and it should not be by-passed, but sorted properly


----------

